# Free Gas to Local PFF Members...no BS!



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Guys,

It's no secret that things are slow in the retail business, and besides that we're in our offseason now. But, I talked with Mike Contorno, the owner here at Sam's, and we agreed that we'd like to at least make an attempt to get to know our fellow PFF'ers better. So, here is what we came up with: we are going to pay for your trip from Pensacola to our store here in Orange Beach, and this is how...

The first twenty members of the Pensacola Fishing Forum who PM me will receive a $5.00 gift card to Sam's Stop & Shop. I'm guessing that's about 30 to 40 miles of traveling ability gas-wise, at today's prices, so we are literally paying for your trip over here.

The only catch is that you'll have to pick up your gift card at the counter here at our store. I'm looking for the following information in your PM:

1. Your first and last name.

2. Your (real) email address; we're not going to spam you, we just want the ability to inform you of sales and other promotions.

You are under no obligation to buy anything once you are here. Of course you'll at least want your five dollars of gas (we have pumps here.) We just want to meet you, shake hands, and let you see what we're about. Hint: it's best to get here in the mornings, so you can enjoy a cup of coffee with us and maybe chew on a sausage biscuit from our deli.

That's it. Thanks, guys. Remember, first 20 get the gift card. Look forward to hearing from you!

Bryan Bennett, Sam's Stop & Shop, Orange Beach, AL (251) 981-4245


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Neat promotional idea.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a suggestion...maybe a little more info on your business might be helpful.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Good point...saltwater fishing tackle of all types, gas, groceries, sportswear, all the cool brand names...basically one-stop shopping for the fisherman. Thanks.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Well as a customer I can say they rock. I used to buy all of our bait for offshore trips as they had better prices on spanish sardines and cigars than the other local stores. They are a one stop shop and carry all sorts of great tackle. They have a reel repairman on staff. To clarify about used to buy fishing bait...I used to fish alot! Time and money just do not allow it as much!

Anyway they do a good job in all aspects and even gas is reasonable. Right next to Fish Camp off of canal road.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

address? for those of us who might not make it for the free gas but to check out a new store


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Another good question, we are at 27122 Canal Road (east) in Orange Beach, AL. We have been here right at 30 years. If you need directions, PM me. Thanks, Bryan


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

A great tackle storein Orange beach......Great promotion too!!!:bowdown:clap:letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

This is total BS...Toyally a clear case of discrimination. I demand what is owed to me. Why not, my ancestors were probably slaves in the Roman days. I want enough gas money from Calera. 

okeokeoke

Very nice promotion:clap


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I need some stuff.... Pm ed


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, thanks for posting the photos.

As regards the promotion, we've got several signed up for the card. However, seeing's how folks like to travel and shop on a weekend, particularly a windy one, as we may have, I'm going to cut the deal off at 9 pm tomorrow (Thursday) night. I've got a few slots left open, so if you want to get in on the deal hit me on the PM by 9 pm tomorrow night. After that, all PFF members who have signed up will be free to come in to Sam's, display their ID to a cashier, pick up their card, and go shopping!

If you have any questions, PM me or call me at work tomorrow after 1 pm, at (251) 981-4245.

Also, a special thanks goes out to Chris, badazzchef, for coming in and introducing himself to me at work this afternoon. That was really cool and I was glad to put a face with the (screen) name. I know one thing, when I get ready to throw my sushi party or order up some cut-to-order steaks, I'm calling Chris with Staycation Catering. What a stellar and upstanding guy; it was my pleasure! Thanks, Chris!

Bryan Bennett

BTW, Tuna Man, I definitely don't want to leave you out...shout out to me and I'll work something special just for you. Thanks!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Just poking fun at you since I live 250 miles away, but will be sure to drop by on my next trip to Orange Beach if for nothing else to say hi and hopefully to buy something that I might need if the trip is fishing related.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Great idea!


----------

